# Recent trip to Isla Mujeres . . .



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Thought id share a few pics from my recent trip to Isla Mujeres NE of Cancun. It was my friends birthday and he rented the most badass house ive ever seen in my life! Im talkin cribs style! About a group of us 10 close friends went and for me it was the best vacation ever. well, I read that there was a LCDH on the hotel strip in Cancun and in Playa del Carmen. I spent almost an hour trying to find the LCDH in Playa del Carmen because nobody would tell me where it was (go figure). I saw so many fakes everywhere and my buddies were like lets check out that other store and i just said NOPE. Well I ran into a Starbucks and used their wifi to find the address and was finally able to find it after an hour, lol. I was kind of aggravated but luckily so was my wife, so much that when we finally found it she made sure it was worth our walk and practically made me buy a box! 
:jaw: 
I thought she was kidding but the look on her face showed otherwise. I was in shock and didnt know what to buy! My friend and I decided on a box of 10 BEHIKES! AND 25 BOLIVAR NO2s. Both were FANTASTIC! Behike burned perfectly, bolivar burn was ok but still tasted great! This was my first of both smokes. Anyways here a couple of pics from our trip. Enjoy . . .

Home sweet home for 6 days . . . 









Back yard!



















Some of our drink menu . . .









My balcony view of our gazebo 









Creepin the island on our golf carts









Wife was able to sneak this pic in before the guy tried to charge me $5 to take picture with MY OWN camera.









Me and wifey in Playa del Carmen









I found it!









and last but not least . . .


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

unboxing . . .


----------



## golfguy (Apr 24, 2010)

What a kickass place, and a great buy. Looks like a helluva trip man!


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

Isla Mujeres is awesome. If you dont mind me asking, what did that house run for the week? I have been to Isla a few times and its generally very cheap for hotels, but I have no clue what a house rental costs. PM me if you dont mind.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

That place is off the hook!!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow, what an awesome looking vacation destination. The cigars look fantastic too


----------



## pionjen (Jul 19, 2012)

Isla Mujeres Is such a excellent and beautiful places, i can see above all pictures of Isla Mujeres which you share above, I am so excited for go there in Isla Mujeres. Which is one of the most famous Isla Mujeres. Thanks for sharing yore personal experience of Isla Mujeres.


----------

